# Handy in the honey house.



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I made several of these so I could unload the truck at the honey house door then wheel the honey supers around the honey house as needed and where there is room. If you make a sheet metal pan it will catch any honey that leaks from opened cells. I set mine in extet outer covers.










This wax melter is a great tool for melting wax and seperating the honey from it. I bought it at a auction sale for $10.00 if I remember right along with two truck and a big trailer load of deeps mediums and shallows.










This uncapping tank was also bought at a auction sale at a dairy farm. I made the wood strip across it to hold the frames as I uncapped them. I don't think you can see it in the picture but there is a strip of 1/2 inch hardwear


----------



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

My honeys house is a little harder to get into ,, and I don't know how Bon would feel about my bringing two complete supers in at one time to work on ... OH , wait a minute , you ment THE honey house ,, not YOUR HONEYS house . 
It would be nice to have a place to work that was ment for doing supers .. but guess to build one I will have to wait ,, as the few supers I work with Bonnies ok with me doing them in her kitchen .. and she gets help cleaning the kitchen and more , because it does not matter how careful you are ,, it does not stay in the kitchen . but it does help that we have bee pots and other things that are for wax and honey . so we don't use the house stuff .


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

A friend had his wife about go postal on :hysterical::hysterical:ound:him doing the honey in the kitchen. So he made up his mind that the next year he was going to have a honey house which he did. It was a 8x8 garden shed set up in the back yard near enough to the house he could have running water and electric installed cheaply and easly. It has worked great for him for the last ten years and the proplis that gets on the floor can be scraped up with no eep: hideing from a angury wife. He has now installed a line so he can hook a propane tank up to a heater in there and do some work in the winter to get ready for spring.

Another friend made a honey house set up in one corner of his walk out basement. Has it all there, 18 frame extractor, settleing tank, bottleing tank, running water with a sink even.


 Al


----------



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

I read Bon your post .. asked if thats what I should o ,, she said naa do it in here ,, we can deal with it , when we get more hives then we can think of other ways to do it .. SHH < I hope more hives happens next year !!!!


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Just make sure you are care full with the proplis, nasty stuff to clean up.

 Al


----------



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

care full with the proplis, nasty stuff to clean up.
I know what your are talking about ,, the first year I had a hive , I got some on my hand not knowing any better , by the the time I closed the hive I had a good start of a mess . I didn't get it in the house so not so bad ...


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

minerial spirits will get it off hands and tools ok.

 Al


----------

